# Drip, drop, drip



## Overread (Feb 9, 2010)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2787/4344427294_5d9ff7963b_o.jpg
F8, ISO 100, 1/200sec, flash light from the left.

Gear used: Canon 400D, Canon MPE65mm macro, 580EX2+lumiquest softbox

Look at the larger and see what I captured that I did not expect in the waterdrop.

An early shot with my MPE65mm, I finally managed to get it out into the field for a short test and I have to say I quickly got sick of my tripod. I just found it so hard to focus the shot (I must have destroyed at least 5 waterdrops in trying) and get the whole rig into a suitable position - so in the end I gave up and went for handheld. A hard thing to do with only my 580 flash and an offcamera flash cord which limited me to shooting on the ground where I could lean the flash against something (normally the ground which will explain why its a slightly muddy flash now). I have gained a new respect for the difficulty of such highmagnification shooting and a new lust for those twinflash lights!


----------



## wescobts (Feb 9, 2010)

I see something but can't make it out, nice shot though


----------



## Loonerlanding (Feb 10, 2010)

I can see your hand and camera reflected in the drop, neat.


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Feb 10, 2010)

Love the shot! Great job!


----------



## Mulewings~ (Feb 10, 2010)

Water drops in nature are very cool.  Don't get me wrong I like the ones done indoors also.
Pretty cool when you can get a shot of a drop and it reflects another portion of the world around it.


----------



## The Empress (Feb 11, 2010)

Great job!!


----------



## Overread (Feb 11, 2010)

Many thanks for the compliments all 

I just wish that I could have bounced theflash light and not got that large reflection of the flash in the shot as well. Myself reflected was a neat bonus though


----------



## TexasJeff (Feb 13, 2010)

Overread said:


> Many thanks for the compliments all
> 
> I just wish that I could have bounced theflash light and not got that large reflection of the flash in the shot as well. Myself reflected was a *neat bonus *though


When you have learned to claim "neat bonuses" as intentional composition elements you will have mastered the art of phtography.
Nice shot btw.


----------

